# Not sure what to do for this Transfer



## Grovian (May 10, 2011)

Hello All

I usually do everything with heat applied vinyl, but looking at getting a design similar to this (NOT THE ATTACHED PHOTO) but a automotive based design, now the lettering is very small like in the picture. I did cut one out with vinyl but the weeding is a nightmare.

I would like it in White on a black shirt.

What would you recommend?


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

I agree: weeding it would be a nightmare. How many tees are you looking to make?


----------



## Grovian (May 10, 2011)

50+ Tshirts, hoodies ect....


----------



## jleampark (Sep 6, 2007)

Why not go the plastisol route? Semo Imprints, Seay Graphics, Silver Mountain Graphics are all good and all do custom work (your graphics). Just make sure your lines are thick enough (each company will have artwork guidelines on their site).


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Maybe plastisol transfers.....How fine will the strokes in the letters be at actual size?....You should have at least 1pt of thickness for any line on a plastisol transfer...


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

What type of vinyl cutter u have and what degree blade you cut it with. Also how how big is the design.


----------

